# In celebration of AF Day



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I was able to get some work done on my Ping Pong table Layout and in celebration, I ran a 6 car consist pulled by my 282! Lots of fun. It has warmed up a bit here in Riverton Utah to about 45 f. So the garage is nice to be in. 
I still have some problems with Sam the Semaphore Man and Cow on Track. I had them working initially but when I rewired, I did something that doesn't make sense to me.??? My feeble mind hasn't quite figured it out yet. 
Anyway, a good day with American Flyer trains!:laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

A very special day Broke.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Broke! I'm glad to hear you were able to get out there and run your trains.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

dc57 said:


> Hi Broke! I'm glad to hear you were able to get out there and run your trains.


Thanks! It is amazing what a change of temperature from 28f to 49f will do for my desire to be in my garage to run trains!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats!! That 282 you gave me is also a fine runner, and you can't have it back,lol!!:laugh:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Congrats!! That 282 you gave me is also a fine runner, and you can't have it back,lol!!:laugh:


It is interesting, I had two 282's and both were strong runners. My 282 is the main runner on my layout because I like the strong running and smoke. I wouldn't even think of asking for yours back.:laugh: I feel that because of everything you have done for me and those on this forum, I am still in debt to you!:thumbsup:

Happy Saint Patrick's day! It is the one day that we all can be Catholic and Irish and celebrate! And another good reason to spend with our American Flyers!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> It is interesting, I had two 282's and both were strong runners. My 282 is the main runner on my layout because I like the strong running and smoke. I wouldn't even think of asking for yours back.:laugh: I feel that because of everything you have done for me and those on this forum, I am still in debt to you!:thumbsup:
> 
> Happy Saint Patrick's day! It is the one day that we all can be Catholic and Irish and celebrate! And another good reason to spend with our American Flyers!


That 282 will be with me for a long time, it's special to me... I'm keeping it safe for you if you do what it back,lol...and you're not in debt to me whatsoever, I owe you for that engine....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad you are running again Broke. I have 2 282s. One is a 1952 and one is a 1953.
The 52 is from when I was a kid. Very special to me. Its the one in the smoke video.
For some reason those 282s always run good. The 53 I got off ebay and have not worked on it a bit since I got it. It had a rough ride in the mail and it came in pieces. Nothing that can't be fixed. My 282s are really different. the 52 has metal tender. 53 has plastic tender shell, has coal pusher, and marker lights (they don't light) on rear top of tender, and has the glowing smoke stack. The 53 I am really into cheap. I think
I paid like 23.00 including shipping. Very poor packing job, just put loose in box and mailed. Was not from a train person. Front pilot wheels were knocked off, screws just loose in box. I complained about poor packing job and told seller with trains you have to use some packing material. I was not looking for money back but seller refunded 10.00 to my paypal. So I got it for 13.00 shipped. I was just trying to inform seller how to ship 60+ year old locomotives.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> dc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Broke! I'm glad to hear you were able to get out there and run your trains.
> ...


I know what you mean! I hope it stays warm for you! 👍


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Looking for warmer weather as all my stuff is in the garage.
Did not get to run anything today,my neighbor is moving and I helped him load his trailer and SUV with stuff.


----------

